
Zooppa (User-created ads) - pg
http://www.zooppa.com/
======
python_kiss
Zooppa, YouTube, Reddit and social networks in general are a testament to the
wonders that collaborative intelligence makes possible. As John Nash put it,
"Best results come when everyone in the group does what's best for themselves,
and the group." More to the point: Web 2.0 demands that the currency of social
networks be user generated content, rather than money.

I am a developer of a social network myself, and I can vouch for the wisdom of
crowds. In our case, the users are actually coding large parts of the network
themselves (i.e, http://shuzak.com/Replies.php?ID=6344&Topic;_ID=1).

------
Alex3917
I can see this appealing to maybe a couple hundred people in the entire world.
Which is all it needs to be insanely profitable. Seriously, I bet some of the
Fark photoshop contestants and Worth1000 people will be really into this.

------
run4yourlives
Interesting and intriguing idea, horrible English name, and near rip-off Kappa
logo (the back to back girls, similar to Kappa's back to back girl and guy).

------
jwecker
just when I thought user generated content as a business model was beaten to
death. looks kind of fun.

~~~
pg
My hunch is that user-generated content still has a long way to run. There
were so many people held down by the old narrow-channel world.

YC itself is a lot like a user-generated content startup. We encourage young
hackers to start their own companies instead of just going to work for
existing ones, and we profit (hopefully) by the potential energy thus
liberated.

~~~
jwecker
I guess you're right. From that perspective programming tools fall under that
category as well, and we won't be running out of those any time soon.

